# Breaking in New Suits



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Any ideas on how to break in new suits for young dogs? I know hard dogs can do it, but is there another method?


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

New suits- Let the older dogs wear them out. Some material on new suits is tuff for young dogs causing them to not get a good grip.

I like putting young dogs on the worn out suits.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Thanks Jerry that is what I was thinking.


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

You can do a couple of things to help break in a new suit if needed. The quality brand suits can be washed in an industrial size washer (the big ones at the laundrymat). This can help soften them just a little. 

We also used to take in my FR club and lay a new suit on a blanket, with everything folded so the bite bars are correct (ie don't lay the pants flat, turn them on the side so the legs are folded with the crease in the front). Wrap it up in a blanket and slowly drive your vehicle over it a few times. I've never done this with a Demanet, they seem to come out of the box nice and flexible, but I didn't start with Demanets either LOL

Finally, put covers on the pants. If the fabric is to hard for the dogs to get their teeth into, you can get covers of a softer fabric and put them on. Not only does it save wear and tear on your suit, but it makes an easier bite for the dog.

Personally though, if the dog is having a hard time gripping the suit, I like to just put them back on a leg sleeve, and keep them there until their grip is good enough to be in the suit.


----------



## Hoyt Yang (Dec 26, 2007)

Wow, Kadi, that's pretty innovative (the part about driving the car over the suit). I currently have two suits, a Ray Allen compeition, which was purchased used, and a Demanet. Like you've mentioned, the Demanet was ready out of the box- nice and flexible, and had that broken in feel. The Ray Allen has always been stiff, and I'm going to try what you've suggested! I plan on purchasing a full hidden suit next, and I hope that it will be relatively flexible to allow natural movement.


----------



## jay lyda (Apr 10, 2006)

You want to break in a new suit. Put it on and wear it everywhere you go. Really though, the best way is to just put the thing on and start working some dogs. Go out and decoy your ass off with some advanced dogs. The more you wear it the softer it will get. Get some hard biters and it won't take long.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

The other option is to let YOU wear it and send it back to me! LOL


----------



## jay lyda (Apr 10, 2006)

Is it in the mail yet?!!


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

I'll bring it myself and save the cost of the stamp. =D>


----------



## jay lyda (Apr 10, 2006)

You must have an electric car.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Bring it on.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Jay I do and it came from Augusta, Georgia. And I use it all the time, the golf cart! :mrgreen: :wink:


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

jay lyda said:


> You want to break in a new suit. Put it on and wear it everywhere you go. ..


Oh, I LOVE that mental image!

Especially in restaurants that want the gentlemen to be "suitably attired" ... :lol:


----------



## jay lyda (Apr 10, 2006)

Throw on a tie and there you go.


----------



## Justin Eimer (Oct 17, 2006)

Hoyt Yang said:


> Wow, Kadi, that's pretty innovative (the part about driving the car over the suit). I currently have two suits, a Ray Allen compeition, which was purchased used, and a Demanet. Like you've mentioned, the Demanet was ready out of the box- nice and flexible, and had that broken in feel. The Ray Allen has always been stiff, and I'm going to try what you've suggested! I plan on purchasing a full hidden suit next, and I hope that it will be relatively flexible to allow natural movement.


The vehicle method is one that Lacey has used for quite some time. She actually told me about the method several years ago. Until then I had never heard of it. It's amazing how people come up with these ideas.:-D


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Jay I understand that there is a faster method of breaking in new suits, a little mess...run through the Georgia swamps and let the BIG bugs bite. We have video of what is "reported" to be Jerry hollering and saying, "Boy it's done, now come find me!" Any truth to that? :lol: 

The "Proofing" of the suit was when a hungry Malinois was released to find him...


----------

